# 35 years old internet business owner, move to Thailand?



## Kev78

I'm 35 and own a web search engine business. Basically everything I do is online...I even have a client in Thailand who uses my web design and seo services 

I've been unhappy living in the UK for years. The weather, the expense....the people (some)...the weather....the weather.....

I earn around £900 to £1200 a month, not much for the UK but I think it would be great in Thailand. The thing is could I still run my business online? Use paypal, my UK bank account, a forwarded UK land line?

I would love to try something different in the long term but as for a job I would rather stick to what pays the bills.....and I really don't want to teach English!!

I suppose because I am not retiring or teaching a visa may be difficult to obtain that doesn't have me running about every 90 days? 

I should also mention a friend would also like to come out with me...which halves the cost of living 

Things needed: Visa, health insurance, good internet connection, near beach not Bangkok!

Any people that have done something similar?


----------



## Newforestcat

I think before taking the plunge, you should look into your tax arrangements a little bit, ie, where to pay tax, to avoid any headache with HMRC and its Thai counterpart. 

Your plan should be doable. But you might need to do the occasional visa runs. A lot of people do them without any problem though. Having said that, if you can be in Thailand with a proper visa, do that, to avoid any rule change in the future. 

I am Thai but I prefer the UK any day. I am always prepared to split my time between the two countries though; this has to be the best solution for me. Horses for courses, I guess... Just be aware that living here is totally different from holidaying here. You NEED loads of patience and open-mindedness. If you lack them, you might struggle. 

Some Thais only have £200-300 PM to cover everything. Your income should suffice, but that depends heavily on your lifestyle. Coastal towns are not the cheapest, but you should have a good/great life on your budget!

Good luck. All the best.


----------



## joseph44

Running an online-business in Thailand is a bit "grey". 
You do everything at home, no "in-person" activities outside your home and no links on your website(s) linking to an address in Thailand.......no problem apart from the visa-issue as described by Newforestcat.


----------



## Kev78

Thanks for the reply  When you say


Newforestcat said:


> I am Thai but I prefer the UK any day.Good luck. All the best.


 Can I ask why? Sorry if it's a bit personal. I'm guessing you like grey clouds and a country run on greed? lol only joking  ...kinda


----------



## Newforestcat

Haha, Kev. I like the changing seasons, hate the heat, enjoy the fresh air and WAS madly in love with my cheating English husband. I am still in love with England though. 

Ranting on... I would have felt better if he went for someone better looking, funnier and younger than me... But horses for courses or what the Thais call each to their own Karma. 

I am a year older than you and have lived in the UK since I finished Uni at 22. It is hard not to fall in love with England when it has been your home for a long time. 

Maybe I am just sad and weird. LOL


----------



## dhream

Hi Kev,
I'm an old codger, 53.

I think if I moved here at 35 it would have chewed me up and spit me out, especially if I had that sort of money to live on here, which I didn't then, and which indeed is plenty!

But maybe you are wise for your years, etc etc, however lots of young blokes come here thinking they have been reincarnated as rock stars, and all the while the joke -and the ruinous party bills are on them, and then there are the lads on motorbikes who die horribly (often not their fault) and have the pictures of their shocked, staring, half-torn-off dead heads, all over Thai social media, oh yes! 

If you can find a decent partner, stay faithful (and you WILL be actively flirted with, constantly, it's just how the game is played here) and keep your head (even if you don't own a bike) when all about you are losing theirs and blaming it on their 'tirak', the beer, the police, whatever, then it's worth a punt.

Visa and health insurance issues are covered in various posts in detail all over here, check out the 'Lounge' section for some of them as well.
Internet is good and universal unless you are living in some remote hamlet (as a newbie, with no Thai skills, very unlikely).

Newforestcat,
I am in Thailand by a series of lifes 'accidents' so far I love it...

I am Scots born, lived most of my life in Africa and Australia, had a romantic dream of living in Europe...

I too, love the seasons, but six months in the beautiful Scottish Highlands in 2012-13 had me running to Portugal, and last winter in 'sunny' Portugal was DISMAL, and they don't seem to build their houses for winter? If I am lucky enough to grow my business I may be able to spend winter here and summers in Europe, but that's a big If. Thailand's 'Hawaiian' winters are perfect!

To each their own, but the UK, even in summer, would do my head in.


----------



## donna s

Of course you can do your job everywhere which has high-speed internet. I recommend Naklua in Pattaya. It 's quite a peaceful place and has a lot of supermarket and restaurant. 
You should find some job in Thailand to get your long-term visa.


----------



## Mweiga

Kev - dhream has got it right , your main problem will not be surviving on income from an internet business - it'll be whether you can survive day to day life on the ground with all it's surprises , distractions and cultural adjustments for which you won't be prepared (regardless of previous holidays , research , etc).

You'll stand the best chance if you aim at living a more Thai and less farang lifestyle , staying clear of the obvious freewheeling tourist attractions for which Thailand is famous. Interests and hobbies outside of this will greatly help in ensuring your survival. There's a whole different interesting and multi-faceted world beneath the very thin veneer of social encounters experienced by the average tourist.

Internet connection and speed where I live 20 kms out of Pattaya is OK although there are the odd power cuts (like at the moment with thunderstorms around as we go into the monsoon season). On fixed line broadband from CAT who are pretty quick at restoring the signal when it goes down (theft of fixed line cable was a problem a year ago but they seem to have got on top of that). Internet is vital for management of my financial life , shall we say.

... and Newforestcat , encouraged that you find life passable in jolly old England ! I live 9 months of the year in Thailand and 3 in England , making three trips back of about a month in summer , autumn - and yes even winter - and greatly enjoy it although after 4 or 5 weeks look forward to the LOS return.

... and dhream , we've followed similar paths - also spent 30 years in Africa living and working before settling out here. For me very much a natural progression and something of an antedote to Africa !


----------



## Kev78

Thanks for the input. I don't think I would be "swayed" by the party lifestyle. That said I have a friend over in Thailand at the moment who is working and being his normal party self  I want to live in a place of natural beauty, nice weather, good food and people. All of which is basically missing from the UK unless you really like fields.....hahaha.

Looking more into it and I just feel excited


----------



## lnv

Hi Kev, I live in Chiang Mai, and have been doing the same as you for 2 years now. Send me a PM and I'll give you some more info. Cheers.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Private Messaging*



lnv said:


> Hi Kev, I live in Chiang Mai, and have been doing the same as you for 2 years now. Send me a PM and I'll give you some more info. Cheers.





Kev78 said:


> Thanks for the input. I don't think I would be "swayed" by the party lifestyle. That said I have a friend over in Thailand at the moment who is working and being his normal party self  I want to live in a place of natural beauty, nice weather, good food and people. All of which is basically missing from the UK unless you really like fields.....hahaha.
> 
> Looking more into it and I just feel excited


Be advised, Private messaging is available to those that have made at lease five (5) good posts on the site...


----------



## YourThaiGetaway

lnv said:


> Hi Kev, I live in Chiang Mai, and have been doing the same as you for 2 years now. Send me a PM and I'll give you some more info. Cheers.


Hi Inv, I am interested too. As I will be there in 3 weeks, hopefully long term.


----------

